# [Wicd] Problème avec Dbus [RESOLU]

## tux03

Salut !

J'ai un problème avec wicd sur ma Gentoo stable, wicd qui est en 1.7.0 et python en 2.7

En effet, après une erreur de ma part je ne pouvait plus utiliser d'applications en python jusqu'au moment ou j'ai effectué un python-updater.

Les applications utilisant python on donc fonctionné, sauf Wicd.

En effet au démarrage il me demande le mot de passe root pour accéder à la carte Wifi.

Après cet étape j'ai droit à ces deux erreurs : 

```
Could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interface.  Check the wicd log for error messages.
```

```
Le démon wicd s'est éteint. L'interface graphique ne marchera pas correctement tant que le démon n'est pas redémarré.
```

Et je ne peut pas redémarrer le daemon wicd...

```
/etc/init.d/wicd restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Please use 'svc_stop; svc_start' and not 'stop; start' to

 * restart the service in its custom 'restart()' function.

 * Run wicd without arguments for more info.

 * Service wicd stopping

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Stopping wicd daemon and closing connections ...                       [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  wicd failed to stop

```

Ni le daemon dbus :

```
/etc/init.d/dbus restart

 * Service dbus stopping

 * Service wicd stopping

 * Service hald stopping

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Service hald stopped                                                   [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  wicd failed to stop

 * ERROR:  cannot stop dbus as wicd is still up.

 * ERROR:  dbus failed to stop

 * Service hald starting

 * Service hald started

```

Voci une partie des logs de Wicd.

http://pastebin.com/TaeMPXyV

J'ai donc emerger de nouveau dbus, dbus-python et wicd, seulement j'ai toujours les mêmes erreurs.

Je ne sait pas quoi faire, donc je me tourne vers vos réponses   :Razz: 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Bonne journéeLast edited by tux03 on Sat Mar 26, 2011 9:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## barul

Étant donné que tu ne peux pas l'arrêter, es-tu sûr d'avoir démarré le daemon wicd ?

----------

## tux03

Oui il est bien lancé, il est ajouté au runlevel boot.

----------

## barul

Et lorsque tu démarres, il démarre bien ou il y a une erreur aussi ?

----------

## tux03

Il démarre correctement.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

La version 1.7.0 ne fonctionne pas bien avec cette version de python. Démasque la version 1.7.1_beta2-r2 qui fonctionne sans problème.

Voir le bug 333001

----------

## tux03

Oh mais c'était juste ça !

Mon Wicd fonctionne à nouveau !

Du coup il me suffit juste ajouter une ligne au package.keywords pour passer wicd en 1.7.1 beta.

Sinon merci beaucoup et bonne soirée !

A++

----------

